# Salvini: ''Renzi è un verme.''



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Matteo Salvini ha rilasciato pesanti dichiarazioni su Matteo Renzi dopo le parole di quest'ultimo alla festa dell'Unità: ''Matteo Renzi è un verme. Uno che strumentalizza un bambino di tre anni morto su una spiaggia per fare la sua campagna elettorale è un verme. Niente di più.''


----------



## Brain84 (7 Settembre 2015)

Uno che guida un partito filorazzista approfittando del problema umanitario abnorme che stiamo vivendo allora cosa dovrebbe essere? 
Salvini è il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2015)

Parla quello che strumentalizza qualsiasi vittima


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Tipico della politica di oggi, limitarsi a puntare il dito sugli altri.


----------



## Sir Pilade (7 Settembre 2015)

Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2015)

Difficile dargli torto, se non si riconoscono tra consimili...


----------



## Pessotto (7 Settembre 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Uno che guida un partito filorazzista approfittando del problema umanitario abnorme che stiamo vivendo allora cosa dovrebbe essere?
> Salvini è il peggio del peggio.



Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh. 
Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.
> Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!



Qual'è la soluzione duratura, di grazia?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2015)

Impossibile dagli torto


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.
> Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!



Che classe l'abbinamento nickname + avatar, comunque. Rimando al mittente l'invito a farsi visitare, Salvini è l'ultimo sulla Terra che può accusare qualcuno di strumentalizzare i drammi.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.
> Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!



Una curiosità: voti Lega Nord?


----------



## vota DC (7 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto benissimo. Renzi gesticolando come Hitler ha detto che chi non condivide il modo di gestire i profughi del PD (che rende più della droga cit) è una bestia mentre gli altri sono umani (non però gli oppositori interni al PD che sono bestie comunque, sono diventati gufi laureati anche se D'Alema la laurea non ce l'ha!) e la risposta di Salvini che ha offeso il solo Renzi mi è sembrata pacata.

Ma poi che squallore è da mesi che gente come Marino "sabota" il PD da dentro dicendo delle rogne portate dai vari Buzzi e Renzi usa la foto di un bambino (tra l'altro che viveva da due anni in Turchia) per difendere questo sistema.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Settembre 2015)

E' quasi un complimento per uno come Renzi


----------



## Brain84 (7 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.
> Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!



Tra il nick, l'avatar e il tuo tono nell'offendermi deduco che il tuo commento non debba nemmeno calcolarlo perchè non merita risposta. 
La prossima volta vedi di argomentare senza sputare sentenze visto che non mi conosci.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Uno che guida un partito filorazzista approfittando del problema umanitario abnorme che stiamo vivendo allora cosa dovrebbe essere?
> Salvini è il peggio del peggio.



non amo salvini,non voto salvini ma ha le stesse posizioni della merkel/cameron/holande...profughi si clandestini no.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2015)

Il livello dei nostri politici è molto basso ma del resto ogni popolo ha i governanti che si merita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non amo salvini,non voto salvini ma ha le stesse posizioni della merkel/cameron/holande...profughi si clandestini no.



Concordo.

Al di là del giudizio che si può avere della lega, di salvini persona ecc...

Sulla questione immigrazione fondamentalmente non esprime poi nulla di assurdo o così agghiacciante come si vorrebbe far pensare, infatti non si va mai nel merito della questione, ma ci si limita ai classici epiteti: razzista, ignorante, leghista ecc...

Saran vere queste cose eh, però non è che se domani salvini dice che 4+4 fa 8, allora non va bene, non fa 8, è un pirla, ignorante razzista ecc... Sarà un pirla, ma 4+4 fa 8 uguale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.
> Salvini parla da anni del problemi immigrazione e delle modalità per arrivare a un soluzione più o meno duratura, l'ebete di Firenze e la sinistra in generale fino a qualche mese fa lo accusava di essere il nuovo Hitler, ora che il problema è esploso ripete quel che diceva Salvini, prende ordini dalla Merkel che continua a considerare 0 l'Italia in ogni vertice in cui dovremmo essere i primi interpellati, invece siamo i primi esclusi. Ridicolo lui e chi lo vota!


Salvini sta facendo quello che facevano Bossi e Borghezio anni fa, mero populismo, soltanto che ora con Salvini la Lega ha molti consensi anche nel sud italia (e non dimentichiamo che lo stesso Salvini prima di essere eletto segretario non risparmiava parole dolci nei confronti dei meridionali, guardate i vari post su facebook contro napoli ed il sud nel 2013 ed antecedenti), affrontando di più la questione degli immigrati e togliendo di mezzo quella sui "meridionali-terroni". Ma la sostanza rimane quella, tante parole ma pochi fatti, anche perchè la questione immigrati è molto difficile da affrontare e non penso proprio che con un populista come Salvini si risolva, anzi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Al di là del giudizio che si può avere della lega, di salvini persona ecc...
> 
> ...


Infatti Salvini è uno come gli altri eh, di certo io personalmente non lo reputo nè meglio nè peggio di Renzi. Anzi, il suo mestiere lo fa molto bene, con lui la lega sta avendo parecchi consensi, dalle mie parti (sono del casertano) molti sono simpatizzanti come minimo di Salvini, specie le persone anziane (per mia nonna è quasi un santo, tutto quello che dice è oro ed è indiscutibile), cosa inimmaginabile ai tempi di Bossi, mentre i giovani più orientati verso il PD/M5S, considerando Salvini un razzista, ma non mancano anche i giovani simpatizzanti della lega. Scontato dire che la situazione degli immigrati sia parecchio decisiva, in questo caso.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti Salvini è uno come gli altri eh, di certo io personalmente non lo reputo nè meglio nè peggio di Renzi. Anzi, il suo mestiere lo fa molto bene, con lui la lega sta avendo parecchi consensi, dalle mie parti (sono del casertano) molti sono simpatizzanti come minimo di Salvini, specie le persone anziane (per mia nonna è quasi un santo, tutto quello che dice è oro ed è indiscutibile), cosa inimmaginabile ai tempi di Bossi, mentre i giovani più orientati verso il PD/M5S, considerando Salvini un razzista, ma non mancano anche i giovani simpatizzanti della lega. Scontato dire che la situazione degli immigrati sia parecchio decisiva, in questo caso.



Bravo, hai centrato il punto. Salvini è un ottimo politico, forse il migliore per come la si intende oggi la politica: Rubare, fregare il popolo, essere dei ladri e metterla nel sedere a tutti quanti. Questi sono i politici di oggi, truffatore in giacca e cravatta che vanno davanti le TV a fare il lavaggio del cervello alle persone. Salvini è il numero 1 in questo. Non a caso sta andando forte la lega, cavalca l'onda dell'immigrazione perchè sa che gli italiani sono scontenti e prende voti a raffica. In mezzo ad un mare di cavolate dice anche cose sensate, ma è logico questo. Il punto è che ormai i ragazzi di destra o di sinistra del giorno d'oggi sono solo ignoranti pecoroni. Seguono il gregge e basta, non hanno una loro idea. Come ha detto già qualcuno se Salvini dice che 4 più 4 fa 8, quelli di sinistra pur di dargli contro direbbero che non è vero e che fa 9, perchè se uno di sinistra dice che Salvini su alcune cose ha ragione viene etichettato subito come leghista. Insomma, l'Italia ha veramente i politici che si merita.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Sulla questione immigrazione fondamentalmente non esprime* poi *nulla *di assurdo o così agghiacciante come si vorrebbe far pensare, infatti non si va mai nel merito della questione, ma ci si limita ai classici epiteti: razzista, ignorante, leghista ecc...


Se consideriamo solo il grassetto secondo me inquadriamo meglio il Salvini-pensiero


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini ha rilasciato pesanti dichiarazioni su Matteo Renzi dopo le parole di quest'ultimo alla festa dell'Unità: *''Matteo Renzi è un verme*. Uno che strumentalizza un bambino di tre anni morto su una spiaggia per fare la sua campagna elettorale è un verme. Niente di più.''



Ha detto la verità..ma come *tutti* i politici dovrebbe imparare anche a guardarsi allo specchio e a farsi schifo da solo..


----------



## Miro (8 Settembre 2015)

Se si riuscisse a "scremare" il pensiero politico di Salvini dal misturone filo-razzista che gli esce dalla bocca ogni volta che parla, alla fine non direbbe cose del tutto sbagliate.
A livello politico però non gli si può dire niente, ha capito che agli italiani bisogna parlare alla pancia più che al cervello per ottenere voti e consensi e si comporta di conseguenza. Nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Seguono il gregge e basta, non hanno una loro idea. Come ha detto già qualcuno se Salvini dice che *4 più 4 fa 8*, quelli di sinistra pur di dargli contro direbbero che non è vero e che fa 9, perchè se uno di sinistra dice che Salvini su alcune cose ha ragione viene etichettato subito come leghista. Insomma, l'Italia ha veramente i politici che si merita.


Salvini qualche cosa buona la dice, tipo il fatto dell'ivoriano che ha ammazzato la coppia di anziani e degli immigrati in Patagonia, che a quanto pare poi con la guerra non hanno niente a che fare. Se viene qui gente tranquilla, che veramente vuole costruirsi un futuro ok, ma se possono permettersi di venire anche criminali, liberamente e che risiedono qui da anni, beh è colpa dello stato. Poi è chiaro sono parole a scopo di voto e di strumentalizzazione, ma comunque veritiere.


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo solo il grassetto secondo me inquadriamo meglio il Salvini-pensiero



Quoto, Salvini affronta il problema come se fosse semplice,mentre in realtà è estremamente complesso. Ma lo affronta in maniera semplice anche il governo de il bomba e del piddì,che pare non avere alcun interesse a fermare lo status quo della gestione dell'immigrazione nostrana, con tutti questi intermediari e questa mafia che si intascano bei soldini.
Mentre in Italia si parla del nulla la Germania fa i SUOI INTERESSI (si,proprio così) cercando di prendersi i siriani,che sono mediamente i più benestanti e scolarizzati tra tutti i profughi/migranti economici, fateci caso....parlano quasi tutti un buon inglese...
Così i profughi eritrei e somali, abbronzati e ignoranti, se li beccherà qualcun altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il punto è che ormai *i ragazzi di destra o di sinistra del giorno d'oggi sono solo ignoranti pecoroni*. Seguono il gregge e basta, non hanno una loro idea.



Vabbè dai non è che una volta fosse diverso...quello che diceva il partito era legge, sempre.
Oggi poi c'è una manipolazione mass-mediatica devastante che fa veri e propri lavaggi del cervello alla gente...a me le scene di festa che ho visto in questi giorni, coi tedeschi che accolgono gli immigrati coi cartelli "Willkommen" solo perché la loro regnante ha cambiato idea, o i commenti della gente sul fatto che è giusto mettere gli immigrati nelle chiese solo perché l'ha detto il Papa fanno riflettere molto..ormai n buon 80% delle persone non ha un'idea sua che sia una in merito a nulla..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai non è che una volta fosse diverso...quello che diceva il partito era legge, sempre.
> Oggi poi c'è una manipolazione mass-mediatica devastante che fa veri e propri lavaggi del cervello alla gente...*a me le scene di festa che ho visto in questi giorni, coi tedeschi che accolgono gli immigrati coi cartelli "Willkommen" solo perché la loro regnante ha cambiato idea, o i commenti della gente sul fatto che è giusto mettere gli immigrati nelle chiese solo perché l'ha detto il Papa fanno riflettere molto..ormai n buon 80% delle persone non ha un'idea sua che sia una in merito a nulla..*



Completamente d'accordo con te, prima non era meglio, probabilmente si notava molto meno la cosa, ora è talmente palese che lo sconcerto ti lascia veramente atterrito.

La vera cosa devastante poi è quello in neretto... Se il "tuo punto di riferimento", che sia l'ideologia, la persona, l'istituzione e così scorrendo, cambia così dal nulla posizione, cambi idea automaticamente anche tu... E' una roba folle!


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> anche perchè la questione immigrati è molto difficile da affrontare e non penso proprio che con un populista come Salvini si risolva, anzi...



In realtà è questione di fare pratica perché nessuno nasce preparato per temi del genere. Ad esempio il governo libanese sta facendo una figura migliore di quello francese o inglese, eppure su qualsiasi altra questione nessuno vorrebbe avere una classe politica come quella libanese.
Il governo italiano secondo me è preparato molto più di esibizionisti come la Merkel, il problema è che è completamente in malafede. Il ministro del lavoro compare in foto con la gang che con i profughi ci guadagna più della droga (cit) e il ministro dell'interno denuncia la sparizione di diverse migliaia di profughi minorenni fatto che non va giudicato da solo ma si somma all'ossessione da parte di certi ambienti clericali ad accogliere questa gente e allora si capisce dove finiscono questi minori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo solo il grassetto secondo me inquadriamo meglio il Salvini-pensiero



Guarda, parlissimo dello slogan ruspa e affini sarei d'accordo, ma sull'immigrazione non si può dire che i "pensieri" che esprime siano sbagliati. Che poi lo faccia per proprio tornaconto è logico, lo fanno tutti gli schieramenti politici.

Ma quando si parla del fatto che non si vuole risolvere il problema perché dietro c'è un business illegale importante, che la metà almeno di questi non ha i requisiti per chiedere asilo (ci sono i dati ufficiali se non sbaglio), che c'è bisogno di più controlli e via dicendo, non si può dire che abbia torto e dica il nulla, o sia razzista solo perché si chiama Salvini.
Quelle sono cose vere, è un dato oggettivo. Come detto prima, poi lui lo sfrutta a suo vantaggio, la pone in maniera semplice, ma come fanno altri al posto suo. Ciò non toglie però che siano appunto cose vere.

L'altro giorno ho scoperto poi che nel paesello dove c'è il più grande campo profughi d'italia, NCD alle europee ha preso il 40% dei voti. Cioè dai, dopo che si sa sta roba c'è poco da discutere.

NCD e 40%... Roba da mani nei capelli per il marcio che c'è


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Filorazzista ahahaahah, fatevi vedere ma da uno bravo eh.



Infatti mica è filorazzista, è razzista e basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

La strumentalizzazione delle disgrazie altrui è il principale strumento "politico" che usa Salvini stesso, pertanto di cosa si lamenta?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

Cmq fa ridere perché detto da uno che fa share e ha consensi grazie a bufale ha proprio senso


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo solo il grassetto secondo me inquadriamo meglio il Salvini-pensiero



bene! quindi pure il merkel pensiero è razzista?
Se rispondi di no cade tutto il puzzle lo sai vero?


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> bene! quindi pure il merkel pensiero è razzista?
> Se rispondi di no cade tutto il puzzle lo sai vero?



Non cade nessun puzzle: le parole di Salvini sono tutte chiacchiere. Ad oggi non ho ancora sentito dalla sua bocca una soluzione al problema immigrazione, se non idiozie.


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma al momento le soluzioni le hanno turchi e israeliani. Gli altri europei si ispirano proprio alle improvvisate di Renzi o Salvini solo che sanno esprimere le stesse idee meglio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La strumentalizzazione delle disgrazie altrui è il principale strumento "politico" che usa Salvini stesso, pertanto di cosa si lamenta?



C'è una grande differenza invece, la Lega non strumentalizza, mette in evidenza le disgrazie degli Italiani ma non ha mai preso una singola disgrazia per farne il proprio manifesto come invece stanno facendo la sinistra europea e Renzi con la foto di quel bambino. Che nemmeno era poi così profugo dato che la famiglia viveva in Turchia da tre anni e il padre lavorava e chissà perchè si sono imbarcati non certo per arrivare in Canada, forse per il miraggio di un hotel a tre stelle con vitto e alloggio in Europa?
A parte il discorso sulla strumentalizzazione, le disgrazie degli Italiani così come le disgrazie dei profughi sono entrambe dovute alla politica di sinistra 'Assad deve essere deposto' lo diceva anche Bersani che si era portato sul palco dei terroristi anti-siriani che poi guarda caso son passati all' ISIS. La guerra civile in Siria è iniziata con la bufala della Primavera Araba, il voler portare la pace con la guerra, una politica portata avanti da Israele, Usa e UE, ovvero la Nato. Mentre la Lega è sempre stata contro la Primavera Araba e contro la guerra alla Libia e alla Siria. Renzi e tutta la sinistra hanno una bella faccia tosta a piangere i profughi quando li hanno creati loro stessi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è una grande differenza invece, la Lega non strumentalizza, mette in evidenza le disgrazie degli Italiani ma non ha mai preso una singola disgrazia per farne il proprio manifesto come invece stanno facendo la sinistra europea e Renzi con la foto di quel bambino. Che nemmeno era poi così profugo dato che la famiglia viveva in Turchia da tre anni e il padre lavorava e chissà perchè si sono imbarcati non certo per arrivare in Canada, forse per il miraggio di un hotel a tre stelle con vitto e alloggio in Europa?
> A parte il discorso sulla strumentalizzazione, le disgrazie degli Italiani così come le disgrazie dei profughi sono entrambe dovute alla politica di sinistra 'Assad deve essere deposto' lo diceva anche Bersani che si era portato sul palco dei terroristi anti-siriani che poi guarda caso son passati all' ISIS. La guerra civile in Siria è iniziata con la bufala della Primavera Araba, il voler portare la pace con la guerra, una politica portata avanti da Israele, Usa e UE, ovvero la Nato. Mentre la Lega è sempre stata contro la Primavera Araba e contro la guerra alla Libia e alla Siria. Renzi e tutta la sinistra hanno una bella faccia tosta a piangere i profughi quando li hanno creati loro stessi.


Ma siamo d'accordo su Renzi e sulla "sinistra", io parlo specificamente di Salvini, che diritto ha uno che parla degli immigrati come di spazzatura e quindi strumentalizza le disgrazie di coloro che scappano proprio da quelle 'primavere'? Che diritto ha l'inventore della "ruspa" politica?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo su Renzi e sulla "sinistra", io parlo specificamente di Salvini, che diritto ha uno che parla degli immigrati come di spazzatura e quindi strumentalizza le disgrazie di coloro che scappano proprio da quelle 'primavere'? Che diritto ha l'inventore della "ruspa" politica?



salvini semplicemente dice che i profughi vanno accolti e che i clandestini devono tornare da dove arrivano come succede nel resto del mondo, e in questa visione in questi giorni con l'apertura delle frontiere della germania salvini ha completamente vinto il confronto con tutte le altre forze politiche
ovviamente renzi lo fa passare per un grande gesto e le solite infinite chiacchiere, di populismi famigerati sconfitti, la verità è che la germania fa proprio quello che dice la lega, accogliere i profughi e respingere, anzi, non voler neanche contemplare l'arrivo dei clandestini che non scappano dalle guerre

salvini "usa" i fatti di cronaca così come fanno tutti quanti, sono i fatti di cronaca e i dati ufficiali che dicono se uno sta dicendo cose vere o false, fare finta che nulla stia succedendo non è la soluzione

poi diciamocelo chiaramente, ormai che salvini sia quello che "strumentalizza" è un luogo comune, le sinistre varie hanno aspettato invano un post di "sciacallaggio" di salvini tanto a lungo che alla fine se lo sono ritrovati da renzi, con tanto di insulti gratuiti


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è una grande differenza invece, la Lega non strumentalizza, mette in evidenza le disgrazie degli Italiani ma non ha mai preso una singola disgrazia per farne il proprio manifesto come invece stanno facendo la sinistra europea e Renzi con la foto di quel bambino. Che nemmeno era poi così profugo dato che la famiglia viveva in Turchia da tre anni e il padre lavorava e chissà perchè si sono imbarcati non certo per arrivare in Canada, forse per il miraggio di un hotel a tre stelle con vitto e alloggio in Europa?
> A parte il discorso sulla strumentalizzazione, le disgrazie degli Italiani così come le disgrazie dei profughi sono entrambe dovute alla politica di sinistra 'Assad deve essere deposto' lo diceva anche Bersani che si era portato sul palco dei terroristi anti-siriani che poi guarda caso son passati all' ISIS. La guerra civile in Siria è iniziata con la bufala della Primavera Araba, il voler portare la pace con la guerra, una politica portata avanti da Israele, Usa e UE, ovvero la Nato. Mentre la Lega è sempre stata contro la Primavera Araba e contro la guerra alla Libia e alla Siria. Renzi e tutta la sinistra hanno una bella faccia tosta a piangere i profughi quando li hanno creati loro stessi.



Ah, me lo sono immaginato io Salvini che va dal benzinato Stacchio e lo fa quasi diventare mascotte della Lega (e addirittura Stacchio dopo si è dissociato dalle posizioni estremiste del signor Salvini). Ma siamo seri?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> salvini semplicemente dice che i profughi vanno accolti e che i clandestini devono tornare da dove arrivano come succede nel resto del mondo



Non solo...
Pensiamo agli Stati Uniti...Se io, cittadino Europeo proveniente da uno stato civile e con un'educazione di stampo occidentale entro in America posso farlo con un visto turistico e rimanere tre mesi, poi devo andarmene e se in quei tre mesi mi beccano a lavorare vengo espulso e negli Stat Uniti non ci torno più nemmeno con un pass firmato da Obama in persona..
Qui da noi invece esistono branchi di allucinati che nascosti dietro a parole come "integrazione" vorrebbero che venisse accolto chiunque si avvicina alle coste su un barcone...forse perché davvero pensano che così si fa del bene ma non è così, che questa gente scappi da situazioni disagiate è probabile e vale per la maggior parte di loro, ma essere "poveri" o "disperati" non da diritto d'asilo...inoltre sicuramente ben più della metà finisce per vivere qui da schiavo, pensiamo a tutte le donne che finiscono a fare le prostitute o agli uomini costretti a vivere vendendo illegalmente merce in spiaggia...quelli sono schiavi procurati da chi chiede accoglienza per tutti..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

L'immigrazione è la moderna forma di schiavitù, va assolutamente fermata,
dopo di chè pensare che possa essere un buffone leghista a farlo vuol dire proprio essere in stato di allucinazione


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non solo...
> Pensiamo agli Stati Uniti...Se io, cittadino Europeo proveniente da uno stato civile e con un'educazione di stampo occidentale entro in America posso farlo con un visto turistico e rimanere tre mesi, poi devo andarmene e se in quei tre mesi mi beccano a lavorare vengo espulso e negli Stat Uniti non ci torno più nemmeno con un pass firmato da Obama in persona..
> Qui da noi invece esistono branchi di allucinati che nascosti dietro a parole come "integrazione" vorrebbero che venisse accolto chiunque si avvicina alle coste su un barcone...forse perché davvero pensano che così si fa del bene ma non è così, che questa gente scappi da situazioni disagiate è probabile e vale per la maggior parte di loro, ma essere "poveri" o "disperati" non da diritto d'asilo...inoltre sicuramente ben più della metà finisce per vivere qui da schiavo, pensiamo a tutte le donne che finiscono a fare le prostitute o agli uomini costretti a vivere vendendo illegalmente merce in spiaggia...quelli sono schiavi procurati da chi chiede accoglienza per tutti..



Vorrei sapere qual è la situazione in merito che propone Salvini, dato che a detta vostra non bisogna avere pregiudizi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'immigrazione è la moderna forma di schiavitù, va assolutamente fermata,
> dopo di chè pensare che possa essere un buffone leghista a farlo vuol dire proprio essere in stato di allucinazione



Se il problema dell'immigrazione lo risolve Salvini rimane comunque un bigotto, buffone e razzista, se invece ci riesce Renzi, colui che ha dato delle "bestie" a chi non la pensa come lui e che sfrutta le foto di un bambino sulla spiaggia per fare campagna elettorale tutti a venerarlo. Mmmh...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se il problema dell'immigrazione lo risolve Salvini rimane comunque un bigotto, buffone e razzista, se invece ci riesce Renzi, colui che ha dato delle "bestie" a chi non la pensa come lui e che sfrutta le foto di un bambino sulla spiaggia per fare campagna elettorale tutti a venerarlo. Mmmh...



A mio parere vivono in stato allucinato sia chi da crediti a Renzi sia a Salvini, per quanti decenni deve andare ancora avanti questa *buffonata* di *finta* contrapposizione fra* finte* destre e* finte* sinistre?

Tutti i principali problemi del paese li hanno creati a turno (*ma anche in compartecipazione*) PD PDL Lega, gli diamo ancora credito e li sosteniamo? magari litighiamo pure per patteggiare per uno o l'altro degli *acclarati compagni di merende*? 
non impariamo mai?
memoria zero?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere vivono in stato allucinato sia chi da crediti a Renzi sia a Salvini, per quanti decenni deve andare ancora avanti questa *buffonata* di *finta* contrapposizione fra* finte* destre e* finte* sinistre?
> 
> Tutti i principali problemi del paese li hanno creati a turno (*ma anche in compartecipazione*) PD PDL Lega, gli diamo ancora credito e li sosteniamo? magari litighiamo pure per patteggiare per uno o l'altro degli *acclarati compagni di merende*?
> non impariamo mai?
> memoria zero?



Questi partiti ogni volta si mettono una maschera nuova, ora ci sono Renzi e Salvini che a modo loro hanno "rivoluzionato" la facciata dei loro rispettivi partiti. Guarda caso Berlusca non ha trovato un erede e il PDL è franato nei voti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere qual è la situazione in merito che propone Salvini, dato che a detta vostra non bisogna avere pregiudizi.



Io penso che salvini non sappia risolvere nemmeno un cruciverba figuriamoci se sa risolvere il problema dell'immigrazione..problema che in realtà nessuno sa risolvere, forse una vera soluzione non esiste e l'unica è o farsi carico in toto delle altrui disgrazie o fregarsene del tutto e lasciare ognuno al proprio destino..

Detto ciò la soluzione *sicuramene non è* fare entrare tutti e vendere l'illusione che qui si è tutti ben accetti o voler far credere che davvero c'è la possibilità di accogliere e salvare tutti...

risolvere i problemi a casa loro come dice Salvini è altrettanto poco fattibile..esiste la sovranità degli stati e inoltre abbiamo già visto in passato cosa comporta "andare là a risolvere i problemi"...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Questa cosa che la soluzione non è semplice e robe varie mi pare un luogo comune infilato a forza dalla propaganda che ci fa passare tutto come impossibile... Ci fosse la volontà di risolverlo il problema, nel giro di breve una soluzione sarebbe già stata trovata. Avessimo politici coi controcazzi sia a livello nazionale che europeo, invece che dei pirla, la cosa sarebbe già stata risolta ancora prima di iniziare tra l'altro, ma vabbè... 

La soluzione che adotterei io sarebbe la seguente, forse l'avevo già scritta mesi fa, non ricordo:

Mandi un esercito sulle coste libiche, che sia l'onu, che sia proprio un esercito europeo, chi cavolo si vuole, si fa un bel campo rifugiati con tutto ciò che serve e si tiene l'esercito a protezione e sostegno della popolazione locale. 
Ma tanto non c'è volontà di risolvere le cose.

Comunque non siamo certo noi che dobbiamo proporre soluzioni al problema, ma la gente che è predisposta a farlo, ma tant'è...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La soluzione che adotterei io sarebbe la seguente, forse l'avevo già scritta mesi fa, non ricordo:
> 
> Mandi un esercito sulle coste libiche, che sia l'onu, che sia proprio un esercito europeo, chi cavolo si vuole, si fa un bel campo rifugiati con tutto ciò che serve e si tiene l'esercito a protezione e sostegno della popolazione locale.
> Ma tanto non c'è volontà di risolvere le cose.



Primi punti critici che mi vengono in mente in 35 secondi guardando la tua soluzione:
- A che titolo l'Onu o l'Europa crea un campo profughi in territorio libico? si fa una guerra?
- Chi paga le spese di questa missione?
- Quante persone si possono ospitare? E gli ulteriori altri?
- Chi coordina tutto?
- La gente ospitata rimarrà lì in eterno? E sennò dopo dove li mandiamo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa cosa che la soluzione non è semplice e robe varie mi pare un luogo comune infilato a forza dalla propaganda che ci fa passare tutto come impossibile... Ci fosse la volontà di risolverlo il problema, nel giro di breve una soluzione sarebbe già stata trovata. Avessimo politici coi controcazzi sia a livello nazionale che europeo, invece che dei pirla, la cosa sarebbe già stata risolta ancora prima di iniziare tra l'altro, ma vabbè...
> 
> La soluzione che adotterei io sarebbe la seguente, forse l'avevo già scritta mesi fa, non ricordo:
> 
> ...



Il problema dei musulmani è il più visibili per le tragiche condizioni in cui arrivano, ma la realtà è che i rubinetti sono ben aperti,
in Italia entrano indisturbati immigrati clandestini di tutte le etnie, soprattutto sudamericani e cinesi,
la realtà è che i nostri politici non faranno mai niente (soprattutto Salvini) perchè certi "poteri forti" son ben lieti di aver tutti quegli schiavi a disposizione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa cosa che la soluzione non è semplice e robe varie mi pare un luogo comune infilato a forza dalla propaganda che ci fa passare tutto come impossibile... Ci fosse la volontà di risolverlo il problema, nel giro di breve una soluzione sarebbe già stata trovata. Avessimo politici coi controcazzi sia a livello nazionale che europeo, invece che dei pirla, la cosa sarebbe già stata risolta ancora prima di iniziare tra l'altro, ma vabbè...
> 
> La soluzione che adotterei io sarebbe la seguente, forse l'avevo già scritta mesi fa, non ricordo:
> 
> ...



Il problema dei musulmani è il più visibili per le tragiche condizioni in cui arrivano, ma la realtà è che i rubinetti sono ben aperti,
in Italia entrano indisturbati immigrati clandestini di tutte le etnie, soprattutto sudamericani e cinesi,
la realtà è che i nostri politici non faranno mai niente (soprattutto Salvini) perchè certi "poteri forti" son ben lieti di aver tutti quegli schiavi a disposizione e mediante essi schiavizzare anche gli italiani.
Anche se bisogna ammettere che è un problema globale figlio nel neoliberismo imperante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Primi punti critici che mi vengono in mente in 35 secondi guardando la tua soluzione:
> - A che titolo l'Onu o l'Europa crea un campo profughi in territorio libico? si fa una guerra?
> - Chi paga le spese di questa missione?
> - Quante persone si possono ospitare? E gli ulteriori altri?
> ...




- Quando si vuole non ci fa problemi ad entrare nei paesi altrui. A che titolo si è bombardati la Libia? A che titolo si sono andati a bombardare altri "millemila" posti? Con che diritto? Possibile che il " a che titolo" valga solo per le missioni di questo tipo e non per le altre? E' veramente questo il problema? Quando si vuole si va si invade chi cavolo ci pare, non c'è trattato che tenga. Quando si tratta di risolvere seriamente le cose improvvisamente sovviene la sovranità nazionale...

- Le spese di questa missione le pagano tutti. Come già sta pagando l'Europa per l'accoglienza, invece di destinare li i soldi li investi in questa operazione. La germania ha detto che stanzierà 6 miliardi per l'accoglienza? Li butti in questa operazione. L'italia ha speso 1 miliardo l'anno scorso per l'accoglienza? Lo usi per questa operazione. Parliamo di miliardi di euro, non qualche spicciolo.


- Gente ce ne fai stare quanta ne vuoi, gli ulteriori altri non arriveranno se sanno che non possono entrare in Europa, come già scritto prima, già ora la metà di chi arriva non ha i diritti per richiedere asilo, e questi sono dati ufficiali e sicuro saranno taroccati al ribasso. Questa gente quindi è scoraggiata e non arriverà mai al campo profughi una volta sparsa la voce.

- Chi cordina tutto? Può farlo l'onu come elemento esterno imparaziale, oppure il presidente di turno dell'unione europea. C'è un cavolo di presidente della commissione europea? Che faccia qualcosa lui allora! Ci sarà un generale dell'esercito europeo? Che dia i poteri di ingaggio a lui.

- Rimarrà li finché la situazione non sarà migliorata. Deve rimenere in eterno da noi allora?

I tuoi mi paiono solo pretesti "burocratici" e non reali. Se si vuole si risolve.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il problema dei musulmani è il più visibili per le tragiche condizioni in cui arrivano, ma la realtà è che i rubinetti sono ben aperti,
> in Italia entrano indisturbati immigrati clandestini di tutte le etnie, soprattutto sudamericani e cinesi,
> la realtà è che i nostri politici non faranno mai niente (soprattutto Salvini) perchè certi "poteri forti" son ben lieti di aver tutti quegli schiavi a disposizione e mediante essi schiavizzare anche gli italiani.
> Anche se bisogna ammettere che è un problema globale figlio nel neoliberismo imperante.



Hai ragione. Solo che ora il fenomeno sta assumendo proporzioni incredibili. La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che se il movente fosse davvero quello di abbassare i salari degli "autoctoni" e levargli i diritti, allora la cosa è veramente fuori di testa. E' uno scenario che sul medio lungo periodo è destinato a fallire. All'inizio magari la cosa potrebbe funzionare anche, ma questi mica sono scemi che si lasciano schiavizzare, soprattutto nella nostra società consumista all'eccesso. Vengono qua proprio per fare un altro tipo di vita, mica gli schiavi. Sti qua si incazzerebbero a bestia, con tanto di proteste esagerate, molto più degli italiani, ma non perché schiavizzati, ma perché non in grado di poter comprare l' idiozia inutile del momento... E' per questo che ancora non ci sono vere proteste in Italia, grazie anche al credito al consumo, anche chi non potrebbe più si mette a sperperare denaro in inutilità. La gente inizierà a protestare sul serio quando non potrà realmente comprarsi il telefonino di turno, farsi le vacanze ogni tot ecc... La maggioranza queste cose può ancora permettersele, chi con facilità, chi con qualche sacrificio, chi indebitandosi. Ma così non potrà andare in eterno, quando sarà la maggioranza a non poter più fare niente vediamo che succede. Non siamo più una società che si basa su bisogni primari, la gente inizierà a perdere la testa non perché gli mancherà il pane, ma perché non potrà più permettersi neanche un minimo di futilità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> - *Quando si vuole non ci fa problemi ad entrare nei paesi altrui*. A che titolo si è bombardati la Libia? A che titolo si sono andati a bombardare altri "millemila" posti? Con che diritto? Possibile che il " a che titolo" valga solo per le missioni di questo tipo e non per le altre? E' veramente questo il problema? Quando si vuole si va si invade chi cavolo ci pare, non c'è trattato che tenga. Quando si tratta di risolvere seriamente le cose iprovvisamente sovviene la sovranità nazionale...
> 
> - *Le spese di questa missione le pagano tutti*. Come già sta pagando l'Europa per l'accoglienza, invece di destinare li i soldi li investi in questa operazione. La germania ha detto che stanzierà 6 miliardi per l'accoglienza? Li butti in questa operazione. L'italia ha speso 1 miliardo l'anno scorso per l'accoglienza? Lo usi per questa operazione. Parliamo di miliardi di euro, non qualche spicciolo.
> 
> ...



- Un conto è entrare per deporre un tiranno col pretesto di aiutare i cittadini un conto è stabilire che la Libia deve diventare un campo profughi, e allora perché non farlo in Tunisia?o in Egitto? o in sicilia?

- tutti obbligati? tipo magari alla polonia e all'olanda non frega nulla di pagare per queste cose..

- Quanta vuoi, bè i limiti di spazio di solito sono reali, gestire un campo profughi di 100mila persone o di 4 milioni è molto diverso credo

- L'onu è un elemento esterno dove hanno poteri e diritti di veto paesi che in questa emergenza non c'entrano nulla, non mi sembra saggio lasciar decidere a loro. Inoltre non esiste nessun esercito europeo.

- sarà migliorata dove? nei paesi da cui fuggono? temo rimarranno lì in eterno allora..

Voglio solo far notare che non sono problemi così scontati..a volte sembra che si risolva tutto con un click..magari fosse così..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Solo che ora il fenomeno sta assumendo proporzioni incredibili. La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che se il movente fosse davvero quello di abbassare i salari degli "autoctoni" e levargli i diritti, allora la cosa è veramente fuori di testa. E' uno scenario che sul medio lungo periodo è destinato a fallire. All'inizio magari la cosa potrebbe funzionare anche, ma questi mica sono scemi che si lasciano schiavizzare, soprattutto nella nostra società consumista all'eccesso. Vengono qua proprio per fare un altro tipo di vita, mica gli schiavi. Sti qua si incazzerebbero a bestia, con tanto di proteste esagerate, molto più degli italiani, ma non perché schiavizzati, ma perché non in grado di poter comprare l' idiozia inutile del momento... E' per questo che ancora non ci sono vere proteste in Italia, grazie anche al credito al consumo, anche chi non potrebbe più si mette a sperperare denaro in inutilità. La gente inizierà a protestare sul serio quando non potrà realmente comprarsi il telefonino di turno, farsi le vacanze ogni tot ecc... La maggioranza queste cose può ancora permettersele, chi con facilità, chi con qualche sacrificio, chi indebitandosi. Ma così non potrà andare in eterno, quando sarà la maggioranza a non poter più fare niente vediamo che succede. Non siamo più una società che si basa su bisogni primari, la gente inizierà a perdere la testa non perché gli mancherà il pane, ma perché non potrà più permettersi neanche un minimo di futilità.



Secondo me al livello che indichi tu siamo già arrivati, basta vedere i giorni medi di vacanze che si possono permettere oggi le famiglie rispetto a qualche anno fà, 
la soluzione è però comunque semplice, basta continuare a mantenere ben aperti i rubinetti dell'immigrazione per continuare ad avere la manodopera a bassissimo costo, io lavoro nel campo degli autotrasporti e ti assicuro che nel settore ormai gli autisti non hanno i più minimi diritti ne nei salari ne nelle condizioni di lavoro compresa la sicurezza.

Paradossalmente quello che alla lunga frenerà il fenomeno (stà già accadendo per i paesi sudamericani) è che presto molti immigrati troveranno in Italia condizioni lavorative peggiori rispetto al paese da cui provengono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> - Un conto è entrare per deporre un tiranno col pretesto di aiutare i cittadini un conto è stabilire che la Libia deve diventare un campo profughi, e allora perché non farlo in Tunisia?o in Egitto? o in sicilia?
> 
> - tutti obbligati? tipo magari alla polonia e all'olanda non frega nulla di pagare per queste cose..
> 
> ...



- Fai il campo profughi col pretesto del terrorismo e per fermare lo sfruttamento degli scafisti e aiutare la gente. No, non va bene. Bombardiamo e ammazziamo gente innocente, perché c'è il tiranno cattivo e li aiutiamo, si va bene. Abbiamo visto i risultati in Iraq, afhanistan ecc... Poco importa poi che fino all'altro giorno chi si bombarda era l'amicone del paese di turno. C'è una contraddizione e un ipocrisia profonda in questi ragionamenti. Stai solo cercando dei pretesti come ti ho detto già prima. Come fanno i politici di turno, quando non si vuole fare una cosa si trovano mille cavilli e si dice che non si può. Se si vuole veramente fare qualcosa, la soluzione si trova. Sempre. Non sarà mai la migliore possibile, ma si trova. Secondo te poi, le autorità libiche ti direbbero di no? Ma c'è poi un vero stato in Libia? Se vogliono trovano un accordo, non lo trovi sganci dei soldi a chi di dovere e assolvi anche le apparenze burocratiche.

- Già adesso non siamo obbligati a rispettare norme e trattati dell'UE? Un modo per far contribuire si trova. *Se si vuole.* In base alle risorse di ogni paese si contribuisce. Si è già fatto in passato, vedi fondo salva stati.

- Se qualcuno mette il veto pazienza, ci va l'UE, quando gli Usa vanno a bombardare chi gli pare, certo non li ferma un veto Onu. Formalmente non esiste un esercito, ma ci sono mezzi e risorse militari di ogni ogni paese da usare. Se c'è un obiettivo comune si muoveranno in sintonia gli eserciti dei vari stati membri UE? Tra l'altro credo ci siano dei mezzi progettati proprio in ambito di esercito ue. Ma nello specifico non saprei.


- Ci sarà gente adeguata a capire quanto sarà grande il campo profughi? Devo essere io stabilirlo ora? Chi ha i numeri ufficiali delle persone saprà stabilire come organizzare tutto. Ma veramente secondo te è per questo che non si farebbe un eventuale campo? 


- Se pensi che in quei paesi non si migliorerà mai che senso ha allora parlare di sovranità nazionale di quei posti? Allora con la scusa di aiutare le persone andiamo, li invadiamo e li facciamo diventare provincia europea con la scusa di alzare il loro tenore di vita 

Tu già pensi che la situazione in quei paesi non migliorerà mai, però prentendi una soluzione perfetta e totale al problema immigrazione clandestina. Non esiste e non esisterà mai. Ma una soluzione normale invece esiste se si vuole trovarla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Secondo me al livello che indichi tu siamo già arrivati, basta vedere i giorni medi di vacanze che si possono permettere oggi le famiglie rispetto a qualche anno fà,
> la soluzione è però comunque semplice, basta continuare a mantenere ben aperti i rubinetti dell'immigrazione per continuare ad avere la manodopera a bassissimo costo, io lavoro nel campo degli autotrasporti e ti assicuro che nel settore ormai gli autisti non hanno i più minimi diritti ne nei salari ne nelle condizioni di lavoro compresa la sicurezza.
> 
> Paradossalmente quello che alla lunga frenerà il fenomeno (stà già accadendo per i paesi sudamericani) è che presto molti immigrati troveranno in Italia condizioni lavorative peggiori rispetto al paese da cui provengono.




E' vero, però riguarda ancora una minoranza del paese. Già solo tra pensionati e dipedenti pubblici abbiamo circa 1/3 della popolazione italiana. E questi con le loro famiglie arriveranno a una percentuale più alta di persone. Gente che sta comunque abbastanza bene, anche se crede il contrario. I pensionati che fanno veramente fatica a campare (per come lo intendo io) sono una percentuale bassa. A questi aggiungici una percentuale di gente fisiologica che sta bene. Chi è nella miseria poi fa ancora una vita decente grazie ai risparmi della generazione precedente, conosco personalmente nonnetti che sganciano fior di migliaia di euro alle famiglie dei loro figli. Parliamo di robe anche di 10 mila euro a botta. E non parlo di gente che ha svolto imprenditoria o altro, ma gente che ha fatto lavoro "banali", andata in pensione a 50 anni, ma tra casa di proprietà, pensione retributiva e risparmi accumulati c'è una ricchezza importante. Il dramma inizierà quando questa generazione sparirà tra 10/15 anni e verranno meno le loro pensioni e chi si aggrappava a quelle, allora ci sarà da ridere. Un buon terzo della popolazione piomberà nella miseria di botto. Ancora non si è capito cosa arriverà tra 15/20 anni se le cose non cambieranno. La gente finché viene sfruttata e può comprarsi idiozie non protesta ancora poi tifoso evorutto, protesterà quando oltre a essere sfruttata non potrà permettersi niente. Purtroppo sarà tardi quando si capiranno certe cose.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ah, me lo sono immaginato io Salvini che va dal benzinato Stacchio e lo fa quasi diventare mascotte della Lega (e addirittura Stacchio dopo si è dissociato dalle posizioni estremiste del signor Salvini). Ma siamo seri?



E' ovvio che ognuno riporta i casi che perorano la propria causa, si sta usando il verbo strumentalizzare in modo errato, in realtà significa, dalla Treccani: _Servirsi di qualcuno o di qualcosa, o anche di un evento, di un fatto, di una situazione, esclusivamente come mezzo per conseguire un proprio particolare fine, non dichiarato ed estraneo al carattere intrinseco di ciò di cui ci si serve_, cioè in realtà nemmeno Renzi sta strumentalizzando, è piuttosto l'immigrazione che è strumentalizzata.
Similmente l'episodio di Stacchio non è strumentalizzato, perchè c'è un fine dichiarato e inerente alla politica della Lega, se ci fosse un secondo fine oscuro allora sarebbe strumentalizzazione.
Insomma per me quella di Salvini non è un'uscita felice od opportuna, doveva rimarcare il fatto che la sinistra e i liberal non dovrebbero piangere per i profughi in quanto hanno voluto, provocato e tutt'ora finanziano essi stessi le guerre da dove fuggono e c'è l'embargo contro la Siria.. come dire che è giusto seppellire i morti ammazzati, e chi non li vuole seppellire è una bestia, detto da chi li ha ammazzati.

Invece Salvini lascia intendere che i profughi scappano da guerre a cui nessuno può farci niente, che son nate da sole, infatti sta deludendo molto sotto questo punto di vista.
I profughi non andrebbero accolti, perchè non ci dovrebbero essere i profughi. La Libia era un Paese pacifico e il più ricco dell'Africa, la Siria era pacifica e stabile con un governo che garantiva la libertà religiosa e nessuno fuggiva da quei Paesi perchè ci si viveva molto bene.
"Ma non c'è democrazia!" "Gheddafi è un dittatore!" "Assad è un dittatore!" e altre panzane.







Ma nemmeno l'Arabia Saudita è una democrazia, nemmeno l'Iran a cui si concede l'atomica... dove c'è democrazia è il Ghana, da cui provengono tanti immigrati clandestini che si spacciano per profughi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' vero, però riguarda ancora una minoranza del paese. Già solo tra pensionati e dipedenti pubblici abbiamo circa 1/3 della popolazione italiana. E questi con le loro famiglie arriveranno a una percentuale più alta di persone. Gente che sta comunque abbastanza bene, anche se crede il contrario. I pensionati che fanno veramente fatica a campare (per come lo intendo io) sono una percentuale bassa. A questi aggiungici una percentuale di gente fisiologica che sta bene. Chi è nella miseria poi fa ancora una vita decente grazie ai risparmi della generazione precedente, conosco personalmente nonnetti che sganciano fior di migliaia di euro alle famiglie dei loro figli. Parliamo di robe anche di 10 mila euro a botta. E non parlo di gente che ha svolto imprenditoria o altro, ma gente che ha fatto lavoro "banali", andata in pensione a 50 anni, ma tra casa di proprietà, pensione retributiva e risparmi accumulati c'è una ricchezza importante. Il dramma inizierà quando questa generazione sparirà tra 10/15 anni e verranno meno le loro pensioni e chi si aggrappava a quelle, allora ci sarà da ridere. Un buon terzo della popolazione piomberà nella miseria di botto. Ancora non si è capito cosa arriverà tra 15/20 anni se le cose non cambieranno. La gente finché viene sfruttata e può comprarsi idiozie non protesta ancora poi tifoso evorutto, protesterà quando oltre a essere sfruttata non potrà permettersi niente. Purtroppo sarà tardi si capiranno certe cose.



Concordo con le tue affermazioni, anche se sono ancora convinto che quando accadrà la gente sarà ancora a battibeccare se il salvatore possa essere il Renzi o il salvini di turno (ovviamente rigorosamente rappresentanti o PD o PD, se no gli altri partiti porterebbero l'Italia allo sfascio ).

Quando leggo di tread di politica in questo forum ne esco spesso molto angosciato, il motivo è che nonostante qualche "vecchietto" come me penso che l'utenza sia mediamente giovane, purtroppo al contrario gli orientamenti politici sono molto ma molto vecchi, degni di quelli della generazione degli attuali nonni.
La mia generazione era magari ingenua e idealista, ma perlomeno cercava di trovare qualcosa di nuovo (pur non trovandolo), non si adeguava al Salvini riciclato di turno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che ognuno riporta i casi che perorano la propria causa, si sta usando il verbo strumentalizzare in modo errato, in realtà significa, dalla Treccani: _Servirsi di qualcuno o di qualcosa, o anche di un evento, di un fatto, di una situazione, esclusivamente come mezzo per conseguire un proprio particolare fine, non dichiarato ed estraneo al carattere intrinseco di ciò di cui ci si serve_, cioè in realtà nemmeno Renzi sta strumentalizzando, è piuttosto l'immigrazione che è strumentalizzata.
> Similmente l'episodio di Stacchio non è strumentalizzato, perchè c'è un fine dichiarato e inerente alla politica della Lega, se ci fosse un secondo fine oscuro allora sarebbe strumentalizzazione.
> Insomma per me quella di Salvini non è un'uscita felice od opportuna, doveva rimarcare il fatto che la sinistra e i liberal non dovrebbero piangere per i profughi in quanto hanno voluto, provocato e tutt'ora finanziano essi stessi le guerre da dove fuggono e c'è l'embargo contro la Siria.. come dire che è giusto seppellire i morti ammazzati, e chi non li vuole seppellire è una bestia, detto da chi li ha ammazzati.
> 
> ...



Per farvi capire come vi fate prendere in giro dalla politica e quanto poco spirito critico oltre a memoria storica, ti ricordo che l'intervento in LIbia è stato spinto dalla Francia (per interessi petroliferi) il premier era Sarkozy che ha idee politiche molto vicine a quelle di Salvini. 
Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per farvi capire come vi fate prendere in giro dalla politica e quanto poco spirito critico oltre a memoria storica, ti ricordo che l'intervento in LIbia è stato spinto dalla Francia (per interessi petroliferi) il premier era Sarkozy che ha idee politiche molto vicine a quelle di Salvini.
> Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra



Non hanno affatto idee molto vicine a parte le quastione sull'immigrazione (Sarkozy espelleva pure i Rom) e Salvini sta con M. Le Pen. Poi la guerra alla Libia non è stata certo fatta solo per il petrolio, anzi il primo motivo è stato permettere l'invasione. Qual'è la tua logica, che siccome hanno delle idee in comune allora la Lega ha fatto la guerra alla Libia?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tu già pensi che la situazione in quei paesi non migliorerà mai, però prentendi una soluzione perfetta e totale al problema immigrazione clandestina. Non esiste e non esisterà mai. Ma una soluzione normale invece esiste se si vuole trovarla.



Quando si parla di coordinare politiche estere di numerosi stati, coinvolgendo i problemi di ulteriori persone, da attuare addirittura in territori esteri non riesco davvero ad immaginare come si possa trovare una soluzione "facile"..inoltre ripeto, così si risolve il problema eventualmente per noi europei, ma per gli immigrati il problema non cambia molto, verrebbero comunque imprigionati in un campo profughi..
Che ci sia chi il problema non lo vuole risolvere è un dato di fatto ma credo che il punto sia innanzitutto stabilire se gli immigrati sono una risorsa o un problema..da li poi si fanno i vari ragionamenti ma è un dilemma fondamentale..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> C*oncordo con le tue affermazioni, anche se sono ancora convinto che quando accadrà la gente sarà ancora a battibeccare se il salvatore possa essere il Renzi o il salvini di turno (ovviamente rigorosamente rappresentanti o PD o PD, se no gli altri partiti porterebbero l'Italia allo sfascio ).*
> 
> Quando leggo di tread di politica in questo forum ne esco spesso molto angosciato, il motivo è che nonostante qualche "vecchietto" come me penso che l'utenza sia mediamente giovane, purtroppo al contrario gli orientamenti politici sono molto ma molto vecchi, degni di quelli della generazione degli attuali nonni.
> La mia generazione era magari ingenua e idealista, ma perlomeno cercava di trovare qualcosa di nuovo (pur non trovandolo), non si adeguava al Salvini riciclato di turno.



Lo credo anche io che si continuerà il solito battibecco, anche se spero sempre il contrario. Comunque più che la generazione, era un periodo totalmente diverso. Le stesse persone attuali, traslaste in quel tempo si sarebbe comportate allo stesso modo. Stessa cosa il contrario, le persone di un tempo, traslate ora si sarebbero comportate di conseguenza. Non credo ci sia una reale differenza tra generazioni, anche molto distanti, anche se pure io faccio di certi pensieri e mi sento un vecchio a farli nonostante sia tutto sommato giovane( ho 28 anni). Semplicemente c'è un tempo diverso. Ragionamento che faccio a freddo però. Sul momento i ragazzetti ( ma anche gli anziani e chi sta in mezzo ) mi stanno sulle balle.  

A cambiare gli scenari del mondo è sempre stata una minoranza di persone d'altronde. Sono pochi a essere veramente immuni al proprio tempo, con un'identità indipendente. La maggioranza si adegua al tempo che trova, senza meriti o demeriti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di coordinare politiche estere di numerosi stati, coinvolgendo i problemi di ulteriori persone, da attuare addirittura in territori esteri non riesco davvero ad immaginare come si possa trovare una soluzione "facile"..inoltre ripeto, così si risolve il problema eventualmente per noi europei, ma per gli immigrati il problema non cambia molto, verrebbero comunque imprigionati in un campo profughi..
> Che ci sia chi il problema non lo vuole risolvere è un dato di fatto ma credo che il punto sia innanzitutto stabilire se gli immigrati sono una risorsa o un problema..da li poi si fanno i vari ragionamenti ma è un dilemma fondamentale..



Gli immigrati sono un problema sul lungo periodo, è un dato di fatto oggettivo se lo si guarda privo di idealismi, cosa che purtroppo non si fa mai. Si guarda la realtà velata dalla propria ideologia.
Gli immigrati sarebbero una risorsa in altri scenari. Come è stato il dopoguerra, quando tra milioni di morti, c'era bisogno di ricostruire un intero continente. Ora, cosa possono portare di concreto queste persone? C'è veramente richiesta di immigrati?

Ogni tanto sento che ci sia bisogno di immigrati per sopperire alla diminuzione della popolazione futura per pagarci pensioni e robe varie. Come se fosse un problema poi la diminuzione della popolazione. Siamo già in troppi, l'Italia è sovrappopolata rispetto alla superfice abitabile. 
Viviamo in un mondo dove l'automazione e la tecnologia sta andando a mille, la forza lavoro umana è meno richiesta, se la si chiede poi lo si fa solo per abbattere il costo delle macchine, ma già in Cina stanno arrivando le fabbriche totalmente automatizzate perché nonostante lo schiavismo che adottano, per loro è addirittura troppo alto il costo del lavoro umano rispetto a quello delle macchine automatiche.
Se conviene pure in uno scenario di quasi schiavitù produrre con le macchine invece che con le persone, figuriamoci il resto...

In un futuro del genere parlare di immigrati che ci pagano la pensione è una roba che solo i nostri politici che non guardano mai al futuro sul lungo periodo possono fare. Il lavoro dovrebbe diminuire pari passo alla popolazione, arrivando a un punto di pareggio o quasi dove si stabilizza tutto, nello scenario ideale. Scenario migliore per noi e il mondo che ci circonda.

Tanti problemi attuali ci sono anche per la crescita demografica pazzesca in certe zone del mondo.
In questo scenario cosa ci possono portare milioni di persone che tra l'altro figliano in maniera incredibile? 

Non si può pensare di dover aiutare per forza tutti. Ma almeno si può evitare di aggravare situazioni già del cavolo. Se si impone il dovere morale di aiutare le varie popolazioni, bisogna farlo con tutti tutti. Cosa impossibile da fare. Muoviamo guerra alla cina per la vicenda del tibet per dire? Non si può fare. Facciamo guerra alla corea del nord? Non si può fare. Perché queste distinzioni tra poveracci di serie a e b? Ciò che invece si può fare più concretamente è cercare di migliorare casa propria ai massimi livelli, di storture l'europa è comunque strapiena. Un'europa e un'Italia migliore è sicuramente più d'aiuto anche a chi le sta accanto. E' più semplice e fattibile aiutare i paesi europei a migliorare o aiutare il mondo intero? Se un domani poi ci sarà bisogno di immigrati li si farà entrare in un posto migliore di quello attuale.

La vita è tremendamente ingiusta, noi siamo stati baciati dalla fortuna a nascere in un posto simile, altri invece non lo sono stati. Sarebbe bello se tutti potessero fare una vita diversa, ma la realtà è un'altra. Proprio perché abbiamo avuto questa fortuna dobbiamo cercare di proteggerla e migliorarla invece di mandarla allo scatafascio solo per seguire sogni e idealismi utopici.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Invece Salvini lascia intendere che i profughi scappano da guerre a cui nessuno può farci niente, che son nate da sole, infatti sta deludendo molto sotto questo punto di vista.


Deludendo? Al massimo delude chi ha aspettative di lui, ma mi sa che non vi rendete conto dell'impresentabilità del personaggio in questione. E' una capra con un Q.I. di un cammello, non gli ho mai visto fare un discorso semi-convincente, ogni suo dibattito finisce sempre in caciara con lui che ride o urla slogan qualunquisti.
La sua storia universitaria, poi, è la sua etichetta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Deludendo? Al massimo delude chi ha aspettative di lui, ma mi sa che non vi rendete conto dell'impresentabilità del personaggio in questione. E' una capra con un Q.I. di un cammello, non gli ho mai visto fare un discorso semi-convincente, ogni suo dibattito finisce sempre in caciara con lui che ride o urla slogan qualunquisti.
> La sua storia universitaria, poi, è la sua etichetta.



Potrebbe dire che chi strumentalizza quel bambino, partiti europei di sinistra, liberali, renziani e Renzi dovrebbero essere portati in tribunale. Perchè non è morto in spiaggia, ma sugli scogli, è stato portato e posizionato a dovere sulla spiaggia per fargli una bella foto pubblicitaria. Non è un plagio e quindi non dovrebbero essere sanzionati quelli che hanno creato quella scena? Ecco qual'è la sensibilita degli 'operatori umanitari' di stoca... quelli sono gente senza vergogna.
Questa non è solo strumentalizzazione, ma mistificazione della realtà. 
Perchè la percentuale di bambini è bassissima e siamo invasi da giovanotti che invece di fare qualcosa di buono al loro paese si spacciano per migranti, accompagnati e foraggiati dalle associazioni a delinquere dell' Onu.
Perchè mica crederai che un 'povero profugo' Ghanese aveva 5 mila euro a casa sua... e anche se li avesse avuti, invece di fare una vita dignitosa in Ghana prende e attraversa il Sahara e il Mediterraneo rischiando la vita, invece di prendere un aereo che magari ti costa anche meno di 5000 euro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Deludendo? Al massimo delude chi ha aspettative di lui, ma mi sa che non vi rendete conto dell'impresentabilità del personaggio in questione. E' una capra con un Q.I. di un cammello, non gli ho mai visto fare un discorso semi-convincente, ogni suo dibattito finisce sempre in caciara con lui che ride o urla slogan qualunquisti.
> La sua storia universitaria, poi, è la sua etichetta.



Però qui io noto più che altro un'avversione personale/politica pregressa...del resto non è insolito sentire che contro la Lega (che sottolineo, non ho mai votato e mai voterò) si parla per partito preso: razzisti, ignoranti, "montanari"(questo non ho mai capito cosa vorrebbe dire)...Ad esempio ogni volta che si parla di una festa della Lega si presenta sempre il tutto come 4 trogloditi che si trovano a bere vino e mangiare polenta e salsiccia...bé sarà curioso ma sono stato di recente ad una festa dell'Unità e indovina cosa c'era?..Lo stand gastronomico! Però lì effettivamente c'erano birre, panini e patatine fritte..

Il commento sull'università lo tralasciamo...le distinzioni basate sugli studi mi sono sempre piaciute poco perché non penso che una persona vada giudicata da come andava a scuola..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè mica crederai che un 'povero profugo' Ghanese aveva 5 mila euro a casa sua... e anche se li avesse avuti, invece di fare una vita dignitosa in Ghana prende e attraversa il Sahara e il Mediterraneo rischiando la vita, invece di prendere un aereo che magari ti costa anche meno di 5000 euro...



Secondo me queste sono leggende metropolitane..la storiella che pagano queste cifre è una fiaba, e dovrebbeanche essere semplice capirlo..immaginiamo una famiglia di somali che vive in un villaggio, non credo abbiano mai visto una banconota da 5 euro in vita loro, inoltre attraversano il deserto in 4 con 20mila euro in un sacchetto?!..
Dai su..probabilmente i 5000mila euro sono il debito che si fanno con la malavita per attraversare il mare..un po' come noi che ci facciamo le rate, anche se chiaramente la situazione è molto più drammatica..
Al massimo può essere che in alcuni casi qualche parente già qui ed integrato ha pagato il viaggio ai suoi cari ma anche qui la vedo durissima a quelle cifre..ci sono dei veri e propri racket dietro tutto ciò..


----------



## vota DC (10 Settembre 2015)

Ma in effetti sembra un oppositore di comodo, pure i grillini che sono degli improvvisati sembrano più "cattivi" di lui. 
Lui si limita a prendersela con dei delinquenti comuni dopo che hanno fatto i reati, poi ad ogni dibattito televisivo succede che

-Salvini dice di aiutarli in casa loro e il piddino di turno comincia "Sì, ma la Lega sfrutta gli africani perché ha preso i diamanti, la destra dei paesi seri non fa così" e ti cita come esempio persino Sarkozy.
-Salvini fa una qualsiasi proposta economica e il piddino di turno comincia "Da te e il tuo partito non è credibile, perché siete dei corrotti, prendete esempio dai politici della vera destra come Schaeuble" e ovviamente il tipo in carrozzina che fa la morale economica a tutti è stato colto con le mani sul sacco mentre intascava tangenti e non si capisce come mai sia ancora in attività in un paese "serio" come la Germania.
-Salvini non ha neanche il coraggio di far notare che l'Est della Germania è molto peggio dell'Italia meridionale in fatto di clientelismo.

Tra l'altro come mai quando Renzi contestava la propria dirigenza era tutto ok rottamare i "veterani" mentre ora non avere le mani sporche di sangue significa essere ridicolizzati dai media?


----------



## vota DC (10 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me queste sono leggende metropolitane..la storiella che pagano queste cifre è una fiaba, e dovrebbeanche essere semplice capirlo..immaginiamo una famiglia di somali che vive in un villaggio, non credo abbiano mai visto una banconota da 5 euro in vita loro, inoltre attraversano il deserto in 4 con 20mila euro in un sacchetto?!..
> Dai su..probabilmente i 5000mila euro sono il debito che si fanno con la malavita per attraversare il mare..un po' come noi che ci facciamo le rate, anche se chiaramente la situazione è molto più drammatica..
> Al massimo può essere che in alcuni casi qualche parente già qui ed integrato ha pagato il viaggio ai suoi cari ma anche qui la vedo durissima a quelle cifre..ci sono dei veri e propri racket dietro tutto ciò..



Ci sono persone che vengono proprio dal Ghana. E venendo dal Ghana (paese democratico) in Italia come turisti spenderebbero un decimo con tanto di possibilità di fare i clandestini imboscandosi quando il visto turistico scade. Il problema è che neppure in Italia tutte le carte di identità sono valide per l'espatrio, quindi c'è gente che sgancia migliaia di euro quando i connazionali vivono con un euro al giorno.
Comunque non ce li vedo i trafficanti che accettano cambiali, quindi o pagano i diretti interessati o paga qualcun altro. 
Sicuramente un migrante economico non è tale se viene illegalmente: è impensabile spendere il salario che puoi accumulare in quindici anni. Quindi o sono criminali d'alto livello o oppositori ricconi oppure è un traffico simile a quello che vediamo in Pinocchio con biglietti regalati per persone destinate a trasformarsi in merce.


----------

